# Nec code book online



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's been available there for a long time now, they were forced to make it available. 

But it's easier just to make friends with a really, really handsome and awesome guy here who will send you the PDF that you can use on your computer, phone, or tablet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RodDriver said:


> Just an FYI, The NFPA website has a free access online codebook.


The 2020 is free online as usual but you cannot copy or print from it. The new 2020 is not available as a pdf only as books or $65 for the online version where you can copy and paste from... It sucks because if you have the digital version and don't have internet access you cannot access it.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> It's been available there for a long time now, they were forced to make it available.
> 
> But it's easier just to make friends with a really, really handsome and awesome guy here who will send you the PDF that you can use on your computer, phone, or tablet.


I'm still searching for this awesome guy. I don't care if he is handsome just generous.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The 2020 is free online as usual but you cannot copy or print from it. *The new 2020 is not available as a pdf *only as books or $65 for the online version where you can copy and paste from... It sucks because if you have the digital version and don't have internet access you cannot access it.


"_The new 2020 is not available as a pdf_"

So the NEC won't be available as a PDF anymore?

Wow, I guess I won't be using the code at all anymore.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> "_The new 2020 is not available as a pdf_"
> 
> So the NEC won't be available as a PDF anymore?
> 
> Wow, I guess I won't be using the code at all anymore.


That is correct... No more PDF's unless someone decides to try and copy every page...hahaha

Choice id digital or the book versions


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Best thing that could happen is if we go back to the 83 code. That is how I wired my house after the flood. The new code is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The 2020 is free online as usual but you cannot copy or print from it. The new 2020 is not available as a pdf only as books or $65 for the online version where you can copy and paste from... It sucks because if you have the digital version and don't have internet access you cannot access it.



When you say online version, do you mean as an e-book? I have the 2017 as an e-book. I'm happy enough with it compared to a PDF. I have it on three devices. The odd thing is that it's supposed to sync between devices. So If I bookmark a page, or highlight text it syncs between the phone and ipad. I don't think it syncs with the version on the PC? The PC has Calibre as an e-reader. The iphone and ipad have the NFPA eLibrary app. Maybe if I used the Calibre app on everything it would sync? 



The problem is that it's supposed to open where you left off regardless of the device. That doesn't seem to work. It seems like it always starts from some page I had opened months ago. That's kinda a pain in the ass. But I can shut off cell and wifi, and the book still opens. I hope that's how the 2020 will be?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When I say online I mean you have to access NFPA.org enter your name and password and then you can access the code book. It is not stored on your computer


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> When I say online I mean you have to access NFPA.org enter your name and password and then you can access the code book. It is not stored on your computer



Can we get an Unlike button!:vs_mad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> When you say online version, do you mean as an e-book? I have the 2017 as an e-book. I'm happy enough with it compared to a PDF. I have it on three devices. The odd thing is that it's supposed to sync between devices. So If I bookmark a page, or highlight text it syncs between the phone and ipad. I don't think it syncs with the version on the PC? The PC has Calibre as an e-reader. The iphone and ipad have the NFPA eLibrary app. Maybe if I used the Calibre app on everything it would sync?


The epub etc. are better than the PDF for mobile devices because it reformats pages, you should not have to pan and around pages laid out for print. 

Calibre doesn't natively sync via the cloud, but there's a plugin that I have not tried that does it 

https://the-digital-reader.com/2018...s-you-sync-your-ebook-library-with-the-cloud/


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a screen shot of the digital copy


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The NEC is the most trustworthy book ever written.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

RodDriver said:


> Just an FYI, The NFPA website has a free access online codebook.


Sweet. I hear they have the internet on computers now.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> The NEC is the most trustworthy book ever written.


Yes, right behind the New and Old Testaments.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Yes, right behind the New and Old Testaments.


:sleep1:


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

2020 is available. All you need to do is sign up with a username and password and then you can look up all your code questions. Great for DIY guys who have basic code questions like "can I string an old extension cord above my pool and hang bug zappers on it"?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

RodDriver said:


> 2020 is available. All you need to do is sign up with a username and password and then you can look up all your code questions. Great for DIY guys who have basic code questions like "can I string an old extension cord above my pool and hang bug zappers on it"?


The answer is yes. I didn't even need a code book to know that.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> The answer is yes. I didn't even need a code book to know that.


Are you even an electrician? Everyone here knows you can't support the bug zappers with the extension cord. Jisum breath.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

flyboy said:


> Are you even an electrician? Everyone here knows you can't support the bug zappers with the extension cord. Jisum breath.


I thought it depended on gauge, or, as you like to call it, girth?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> I thought it depended on gauge, or, as you like to call it, girth?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Where might I find this handsome, awesome guy and the pdf file? 
You may find the files you are looking for sooner or later here: https://www.lumendatabase.org/notic...m-require-all=true&sort_by=date_received+desc


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

So, can't buy a PDF copy.


Can't have a copy on the computer and can only have access a copy if you have internet access.



The $65.00 fee only allows access for 12 months - so, a minimum of $195.00 if you have access for the code cycle.


They don't say what the limits are, but evidently downloads will be monitored and access denied if you look at something too many times or download what they deem to be an excessive number of things.


Nothing like having a local print shop that can cut the binding off a print copy and running the pages through a PDF capable scanner. Not like it hasn't been done before. I know a guy that has 4 double side auto feed copiers that sit around needing something to do. Just sayin'.............


----------

